# SuperSoil from Home Depot



## calicollectives (Feb 20, 2011)

Has anyone had a positive (or negative) experience with the SuperSoil from Home Depot? It's really inexpensive (like $5 a bag) and I have one grower who is using it with some success (3 weeks into flowering). So, I'm thinking about getting some, but I'm wondering if it has trichoderma in it or not. If it doesn't, if I mixed it with a little grow soil that did, would the trichoderma grow all over the roots and spread around to protect them? Thx.


----------



## Serapis (Feb 20, 2011)

Trichoderma grows in just about any soil. You should be aware that it produces anti-toxins that are toxic to humans. It is a natural organism in soil, nothing you should be overly concerned with.


----------



## phyzix (Feb 21, 2011)

This stuff? It works fine but I prefer Fox Farms Ocean Forest if it's available.


----------



## Moldy (Feb 21, 2011)

I used that or something similar to that from HD. I had good results but hard to tell with just 3 plants. I only used it once but it seemed fine. I did mix in some perolite and sand. I left one bag outside and when the moisture evaporated I looked at it closely and it was just ground up wood chips. Should call it "super chips" but it worked okay for me.


----------

